# Halloween Weekend 2010



## WoodCore (Oct 31, 2010)

Great riding this weekend down here in CT. Hit up Huntington State Park on Saturday and Nepaug on Sunday for some great pedaling. Ski season may right upon us but not quite ready to trade out the MTB for the skis just yet!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice! How was Nepaug? I would have loved to get out there this morning, but I had to work from 8-2 today...


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 31, 2010)

Nepaug rocks!!


----------



## yesmandroc (Nov 1, 2010)

Nepaug's hard.


----------



## powbmps (Nov 1, 2010)

Sweet looking stunts.  Is that second one a gap to the platform?


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 2, 2010)

Yup! Roller>gap>platform>drop


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 2, 2010)

Different angle, having seen this stunt in person, I can say the rock face is pretty steep.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 2, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Different angle, having seen this stunt in person, I can say the rock face is pretty steep.



That's putting it mildly to say the least, IMHO.  Looking down it from the top you can't see the whole surface of the roller.  The videos do it no justice.


----------

